# What is this vintage 1/24 scale RC chassis ?



## SlotTedII (Jan 6, 2005)

What is this vintage 1/24 scale RC chassis ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Dont know what it is but it is cool looking. Based on the wheels and shape I would think an open wheel F1 or Indy racer though.


----------

